# iPad comme télécommande?



## MacPinpon (22 Avril 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Comme toujours Apple, sa technologie et son service markéting vont me faire craquer pour l'iPad.... 

Par contre une grosse question se pose:
Peut-on utiliser l'iPad comme télécommande de mon MacBook Pro? Genre pour piloter iTunes, pour partager des fichiers, lire un fichier vidéo de mon MacBook Pro sur l'ipad? Tout cela en Wifi?

Si vous avez des infos n'hésitez pas.


----------



## KevinTran (22 Avril 2010)

Pour piloter iTunes : Remote
Pour partager des fichiers : MobileMe ou AirSharing
Lire un fichier vidéo : AirVidéo

Il ne s'agit que d'indications, il suffit de faire une recherche sur l'appstore ou sur google pour trouver les infos sur ces applications. Il en existe sûrement d'autres mais c'est juste pour dire que c'est possible


----------



## Picorette (22 Avril 2010)

MacPinpon a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Comme toujours Apple, sa technologie et son service markéting vont me faire craquer pour l'iPad....
> 
> ...



J'utilise Rowmote Pro sur mon iPad (dispo également pour l'iPhone). 
Infos complémentaires ici : 

Test iGeneration


----------

